# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  PFK RSS Feed: Fish can count as well as humans!

## AquaticQuotient.com

Fish can count as well as college students, according to a study published in a recent issue of the journal PLoS ONE. 

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

